# Lime-Cola Bottles



## logueb (Feb 22, 2007)

Here are two Lime-Cola bottles.  I have only seen one in  the dark green.  Anyone with any info on the company?  They were bottled here in Georgia and Alabama. They were out of buisness here before my time.


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 22, 2007)

those are nice. i've seen the clear embossed one before but that's the first green one. i have a acl one that a darker shade of aqua.it was bottles in shelton s.c. in the 40's or 50's.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 22, 2007)

Lime Cola originated in Montgomery Ala. don't know when. Had close to 30 bottlers in Ga. Augusta, Savannah,Statesboro and Elberton are just a few. Your green bottle is killer never seen one and I've seen a good many LC's. Lastly these bottles are from around the early 20's. I know from adds they were using this bottle in 1923.


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, Also the green one does not have a town embossed.  You would think that if it was a generic that they would be more common.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 22, 2007)

The local Lime Cola here was in operation from 1916 to 1920. They bought their syrup from the Lime Cola Syrup Co in Montgomery wich was the mother company for all the Lime Cola bottlers. There was another company in Pensacola during 1947that was called Lime Cola Bottling Company but they didn't last quite a year. Never seen one of their bottles.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 22, 2007)

Man I need to get my tumbler set back up. Those bottles look like crap.[&:] 

 Figures that the pic would turn out great when the bottles look bad!!![]


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.
 Cap, what kind of bottle is to the left of the Lime Cola bottle?


----------



## capsoda (Feb 23, 2007)

That is a Jackson Beverage Bottle from Morgan City, LA. They are very common and come in clear and green. It is a tree with Andrew Jackson carved in it and logging chains around the top and bottom. Everyone I dug with in Pensacola dug a near mint set except ME!!! I have dug hundreds of them but never a good one. 

 When ever anyone dug a mint one I dug a mint soda water used by Hygea Coca Cola. They are very rare and very few have been dug by others hole. I have dug 26 near mint.


----------



## #1twin (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Warren,  I'm right there with you on those Jackson bottles. I can't seem to get a good one either. I thought the one's I had read Jackson Brewery?  Oh well, I'll just keep digging them till I get a good one.

 Marvin


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 1, 2009)

I see the bottles above quite often but uncovered a few in my collection today that I don't see too often. Maybe you guys have these in your collection but thought I'd share.  The ice blue one is really nice.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 2, 2009)

hi buster, those are some cool bottles.  it would be a cool collection with all the lime cola's together.  enjoyed all the picts.   rhona


----------



## glass man (Jan 2, 2009)

WE HAD A LIME COLA BOTTLEING PLANT HERE IN CEDARTOWN GA. IN THE 30S -40S. WAS THE ACL KIND AND HAD CEDARTOWN,GA. ON THEM. USED TO BE SO COMMON NOW THEY AIN'T AND I DON'T HAVE ONE ANYMORE! THOUGHT THEY WOULD BE EASY TO GET ALWAYS,LESSON LEARNED. JAMIE


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 2, 2009)

There were a couple of bottling companies in my research area that also bottled Lime Cola. One was the Julep Bottling Company of Kingsport, TN and the other was the Lime Cola Bottling Company of Pennington Gap, VA.


----------



## sweetrelease (Jan 2, 2009)

here is one i have .


----------



## sweetrelease (Jan 2, 2009)

and the back


----------



## celerycola (Jan 3, 2009)

Lime-Cola started in Montgomery in 1912. The earliest bottlers were Dothan, Mobile, Selma, and Tuscaloosa.

 More information is here:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=270323740764


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2009)

Those are great bottles Jerry.


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 19, 2009)

This bottle might be common, but figured I'd share.  A 12 oz. embossed Lime Cola.  I know I only have this one and dozens of the 6 oz and 6.5 oz ones.  Bottom is embossed - J.R. Moore, Augusta GA.


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice Lime Colas you have. Heres one from greenville,nc


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm digging that green one at the top of the thread.


----------



## celerycola (Apr 19, 2009)

I've seen several of those green Lime-Colas and owned a couple. I never saw one with a town on it but mine came from the Carolinas.


----------



## madman (Apr 19, 2009)

hey morb i wish i was digging them all lol


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 20, 2009)

That would make a good LOLcats pic. I can has Lime Cola?


----------



## shunyadragon (May 13, 2018)

NCPOP said:


> Nice Lime Colas you have. Heres one from greenville,nc



My Lime-Cola bottle is like the one on the right, but very dark green in excellent condition. The only marking is LGW along the bottom edge. No markings on the bottom. The bottle was found in Alamance County East of Greensboro and Burlington. 

I saw many different bottles in this thread. How do you date them and determine where they were made? I assume the embossed glass ones are the oldest.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jun 16, 2018)

shunyadragon said:


> The only marking is LGW along the bottom edge.
> 
> I saw many different bottles in this thread. How do you date them and determine where they were made? I assume the embossed glass ones are the oldest.



The go-to site for deciphering glass manufacturer marks, for most date code information, and bottle manufacturing code (if any) information is the Glass Bottle Marks site.

If there's no manufacturing code, and it doesn't say on the bottle, and such a bottle could have been made at more than one site, then you cannot determine where a bottle was made unless there is some really unusual exception like an odd color of glass or something.

The 'date codes' on bottles don't always follow the format rules.

Often there are other codes such as G6880 or 3528E that are manufacturer's bottle-making mold numbers.

My opinion is that, for most bottle manufacturers, the 'date code' is not actually the year a particular bottle was made, but instead it's the year the bottle-making mold was made, or perhaps even more abstract than that, like when the physical design was made.

Soda bottle categories such as 'straight side', 'deco', or 'ACL' are in that order of date as a general rule, but there are LOTS of exceptions.


----------



## Crackerjack86 (Jul 3, 2018)

i saw a lime cola today that was the embossed bottle akin to a 1930s DR Pepper. It was chipped so I passed on it


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 5, 2018)

Seems Lime Cola was bottled all over the country. Nice seeing all the different versions. Lime Cola was also bottled here in St. Louis, by the New Empire Bottling Co.


----------

